# Sat 12th July - Cruise - Wales to National Meet



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Right...

Time to get this organised. I'm going to be heading over to the National Meet on the SATURDAY and staying overnight at Donna's recommended hotel nearby (see the urgent accommodation thread on the subject).......

Will be leaving from Cardiff and arriving in time for the AGM which is also being held locally that weekend.

Anyone from South Wales / South West wanting to cruise accross in convy, please add your name and rough location to this list so we can start to arrange things......

We can meet up with Midlands / Northern folk on the way as we pass their routes.....



Look forward to seeing you all.....


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

sounds good to me - I will be coming up from Clifton in Bristol - will check at Interpro next weekend (TTOC rolling road day) who else is going from Bristol area....

Mav


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Coming up from Cornwall, staying Saturday at the hotel.

Would love to meet up....somewhere around Bristol???


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

hi laptop - lets liaise nearer the time and sort out a meeting point - this is gonna look very cool when we're all in convoy !!!

Mav


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

> hi laptop - lets liaise nearer the time and sort out a meeting point - this is gonna look very cool when we're all in convoy !!!
> 
> Mav


Yep...... 8) 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What route are you likely to be taking?

Me and da boys _maybe_ coming along though I've not booked tickets, hope that doesn't matter.

( Penpal put me off : )

I'm in Worcester ( well sort of).


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

OK................as no-one else seems to be taking the SouthWestern reigns on this.........can I suggest.....

A30-M5 to Bristol..........RV at a Bristol location/M4 services etc, with anyone who has ventured out of Wales.

M4 corridor towards London, passing Swindon, Reading etc........at which point we can collect RV with anyone from the South Coast etc, and also may be the French contingent who arrive early doors sat!!

We can then venture clockwise around the M25 before heading North on the A1(M) may be, and on up to Peterborough.

ANY GOOD??

Timings wise....depends (bloody obviously) on what time the majority want to arrive at the hotel!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Guys - I may be interested in tagging along on this one when you join the M25. I'm going from High Wycombe, but to join up with the South East one means going anti-clockwise virtually all the way around the M25.

If you post a route and times and maybe IM me a contact number, I'll try and join up with you all on the M25 or from Junction 8/9 on the M4.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

What about meeting with the South Coast Crew, somewhere near M4 8/9 then, so Rob and Kell can meet with both posse's and we can go on from there?!!

Time? Location

I have asked Rob to suggest on the South Coast Thread


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Hi Jampott, Whats your thoughts on the following?
S West, S Wales, South 
Looking at other threads it looks like. 
Cornwall croud A30 - M5 meet other S West at Sedgemoor Services M5, north of J22. 9.15 to 9.30am 
M5 to Bristol - M4 meet S Wales at Leigh Delamere services. 10.15 to 10.30am Then we could meet South cruise at M4 J11 or M4 8/9 11.30 to 11.45 or meet South cruise at R6BT's home for coffee (Highwycome ) 12.15 to 12.30 or meet them all at M40 / A43 Little Chef 13.00 to 13.30pm 
Could end up with 15 to 20 cars or more 
Whats your thoughts.

Lapttop 
itex-TT 
Jampott 
Mav 
Lisa 
CCC 
Donna 
Kell 
R6BTT 
Frank and Co


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok folks,

I'm going to be leaving Wales on the Saturday in time to meet up with people in Bristol, going along the M4 to junction 9 (A404M?) and heading up meeting the other cruises along at that point....

The WELSH meeting point (if anyone other than me is going!) will be CARDIFF GATE SERVICES - there is a Little Chef (for coffee) and we'll head from there with enough time to meet the Bristol / SW posse....

Can anyone who wishes to meet up at Cardiff Gate on the Saturday to take part in the crusing activities, PLEASE add their name to this thread...

It would also be cool if you could send me a text (07720 404637) with your full name + forum name (& obviously your phone number!) so I can round up any stragglers on the day, or make sure we keep in touch if any plans need to change etc....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

hmmm Don't think I'll make this one after all.

I was hoping you would opt for the A34/A43 to Peterborough from M4 J13.

I would have joined you on route somewhere( I expect I'll go via M5/M42/M40/A43 ) but I think thats just too far out for me. :'(

Do you have any idea what time you expect to be setting off and what time you expect to reach J15 on the M4. Thats an alternative, depending on the time.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorted I think ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... tart=30#30

I'll meet you all at M40 J10 cherwell services ( or is Little chef) at 1.15pm.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Righto

Unless I hear otherwise, the welsh end of the Saturday meet point is going to be cancelled and I'll chug straight along to Leigh Delamere or the top of the M5 or wherever......

Not much point me hanging around Cardiff Gate if none of you buggers are gonna turn up!!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Righto
> 
> Unless I hear otherwise, the welsh end of the Saturday meet point is going to be cancelled and I'll chug straight along to Leigh Delamere or the top of the M5 or wherever......
> 
> Not much point me hanging around Cardiff Gate if none of you buggers are gonna turn up!!


Ahhhhhhh poor Jampo, an extra prize in the kids treasure hunt if anyone can spot billy-no-mates on the severn bridge!!!! ;D ;D ;D

Don't worry we will be waiting for you in Berkshire!!See you all tomorrow


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ho hum... its their loss..... coulda taken some funky shots with my in-car camcorder mount, but now I won't....


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Right, for Info I am meeting Franck and Co at Sainsburies just off Junction 4 of the M3 at 10.30 - 10.45 with the intention of hooking up at the M4 J11 Rendevous at 11.30

Anyone care to join us feel free!!

SAINSBURIES

From M3 Northbound Turn left at bottom of Slip-road towards Camberley. Turn Right at First set of traffic lights into Sainsburies, follow road around to right, into main car park.

From M3 Southbound, exit at J4, Turn left (back under motorway) right at next roundabout and then Right at Traffic Lights into Sainburies

We will take a scenic country route to the 11.30 meeting point!!

DONS


----------

